# Retiring to the Netherlands?



## Richy2015 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hello all,

May I ask if it is possible to retire, self sufficient, in the Netherlands please?

I ask because, as a UK citizen very unlikely to be able to register in the NL before the 31st Dec...it will mean applying for residency as a 3rd country citizen in 2021.

On the IND website it states the main reasons to apply for residency are 'examples' are Work, Study, Asylum or Family...but not mentioning retiring or being financially self-sufficient or independent etc...there are also 'Self-Employed' and 'Start-Up' Visa/Residency...but nothing like Spains 'Non Lucrative Visa' option...so i assume it is not possible to retire in the NL?

I have emailed the IND and they just really direct me to register before the Dec 31st or call their Brexit helpline

Any advice or information would be very much appreciated

Thank you kindly

Rich


----------



## EWJ (Dec 15, 2020)

I have a similar question. My wife and I are both retired but want to live in the Netherlands (not Amsterdam) for a couple of years. Any suggestion where ( we like Haarlem, Flavoland, and Leiden but am open to other places.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There aren't all that many countries these days that have a specific "retirement" visa. In France, for example, a retiree would go for a "visitor" visa. Basically, you need to find the category of visa that allows you to live there without being able to work. Usually requires that you have your own "financial resources" - either pensions or "living off the interest" from your investments. 

I don't know the specifics, but the Netherlands has a reputation of being pretty strict about its requirements for long-stay visas. And in many cases you may be required to learn Dutch in order to settle there. Hence the recommendation to move there asap if you have Brexit related Freedom of Movement privileges.

The Netherlands is a small country and wherever you are, you aren't all that far from anywhere else. One thing to decide is if you want to be in a city (Amsterdam, The Hague, Haarlem) or in a more rural area with freestanding houses rather than flats.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Richy2015 said:


> I have emailed the IND and they just really direct me to register before the Dec 31st or call their Brexit helpline


Then call the Brexit hotline. The wait time is not long, they all speak English, and they're very helpful.


----------

